# First Post and thank-you!



## becqui (Jan 5, 2004)

Hello to all the lovely people on ff.
I have just done my first post today and I wanted to make this one a thank-you to all the wonderful people on this site.
I found this site back at christmas time last year when my ivf cycle failed and found some really fab girls in the chat room and some great support and information on the message boards.
I have since had two abandoned FET cycles because my womb lining was too thin and am waiting to go back to the clinic on the 21st of Sept to find out where I go from here....... I have five frosties waiting to come home!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Becqui

Congrats on doing your first post   

I am sure you will find the site a lot of help to you  

i hope you can get some answers from your clinic.

All the best for your next step towards getting your dream 

Take care
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hiya becqui hun

congratulatoins on your first post 
can't beleive i've been chatting to you for ages and you had never posted before 

luv pam xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Becqui

   Congrats on your first post xxx   

We have chatted in the chatroom hun just wanted to say well done and goodluck with your five frosties hope you get a bfp soon

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

CONGRATS ON YOUR FIRST POST
love
suzie aka olive x


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi there
Congratulations on making your first post on the site.
This site is a godsend for us all, hope you find it is for you as well
Good luckw ith everything
Chick


----------

